# العشوائيات فى مصر



## عسسل (21 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم يا جماعة انا طالب بكلية التخطيط العمرانى جامعة القاهرة وواخد فى مشروع البكاليريوس مشروع اعادة تخطيط منطقة (عزبة الوالدة فى حلوان ) فيا ريت اللى عندة اى معلومات عن العشوائيات ما يبخل عليا بيها شكرا للجميع ​ 
وان شاء الله ساضع ما استطعت تجميعة عن العشوائيات لكى تعم الافادة


----------



## عسسل (21 أبريل 2009)

دة جدول باسماء ومساحات المناطق العشوائية فى مصر


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (21 أبريل 2009)

ارجع الي كتاب حسن فتحي وهو مهندس مصري درس خارج مصر واتي بكتاب لاهل الريف فيه كل شي


----------



## عسسل (22 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لحضرتك اولا 

ثانيا اعتقد ان المهندس حسن فتحى معمارى ونادرا ما تحدث عن العشوائيات


----------



## المهندسة ف (22 أبريل 2009)

انا ممكن اساعد في جمع بعض المعلومات عن الاسكان والمناطق العشوائية في مصر 
:81::81::81:​ 
اسباب ظهور المناطق العشوائية : 
تعود مشكلة المناطق العشوائية الى بدايات القرن العشرين مع التوسع العمرانى السريع للمدن الكبرى فى مصر . ومع توافر فرص العمل فى هذه المدن نتيجة تمركز المصالح الحكومية فيها او كنتيجة لظهور العديد من الصناعات الحديثة بها ، وقد ادى ذلك الى زيادة الهجرة الداخلية للافراد والنزوح من الريف الى المدن سعيا وراء الحصول على فرص لعمل ومع سعى هؤلاء النازحين من الريف للحصول على المسكن الملائم حسب مواردهم الضئيلة داخل الكتلة السكنية للمدن وقد لجئوا الى اطراف المدن حيث الاراضى الزراعية فاقيمت المساكن العشوائية بتكاليف اقل وبلا اى خدمات . بعد ان عجزت مواردهم عن تكاليف السكن داخل الكتل السكنية القائمة ، ولم تنتبه اجهزة الدولة لخطورة المشكلة فى حينها ولم يتم اتخاذ اى اجراءات لمواجهتها منذ البداية وترك الاسكان العشوائى ينمو وينتشر بطريقة سرطانية . والمنطقة العشوائية هى منطقة لا يجوز البناء عليها لاسباب قانونية وهى الاراضى الزراعية اراضى الدولة غير المخططة وغير الخاضعة للتنظيم ... وتلك هى نوعيات الاراضى حول المدن والتى تم اقامة المناطق العشوائية عليها وحيث انها مناطق اقيمت مخالفة للقانون ، فان الجهات المسئولة ترفض ان تمدها بالخدمات كمياه الشرب والصرف الصحى والكهرباء . ​كما ان ظاهرة النمو العشوائى ( Squatter Phenomenon ) تعتبر مرضا يصيب المدينة وبدون وجود نوع من البرامج للعمل على تلافى هذا المرض فانه سيعود مرة اخرى خلال مراحل نمو هذه المدن ، هذا وبالتالى يعطى مؤشر البداية لظهور الـ ( Squatting ) . 
ومن نجد انه هناك اسباب ادت الى ظهور المناطق العشوائية ويمكن تلخيصها فى عدة نواحى ( عمرانية وتخطيطية – اجتماعية – سياسية وتشريعية – اقتصادية ) 


ارجو ان تكون مشاركتي مفيدة وو فيه تشجيع منكم 
ممكن اكمل :82:


----------



## المهندسة ف (22 أبريل 2009)

الأسباب العمرانيه والتخطيطية للاسكان العشوائي : 
تتعدد الأسباب العمرانية التي لعبت دورا كبيرا في تدهورالمناطق السكنية المختلفة و فيما يلي استعراض أهم هذه الاسباب : 
- ضالة فرص الحصول على المسكن سواء من القطاع العام او القطاع الخاص .
عدم وجود مخطط شامل يحدد النمو العمرانى لهياكل المدن القائمة مما يجعل النمو العشوائى للمدينة أمرا واردا . 
- وجود هذه المناطق اصلا فى منطقة غير مرغوبة سكنيا مما ادى الى تخلفها عمرانيا منذ نشأتها . 
- جذب الاراضى المملوكة للدولة للطبقات الفقيرة والتى عليها مبانى يغلب عليها طابع المبانى المؤقتة .
- انتشار المناطق الصناعية خارج النطاق العمرانى وعدم توفر المساكن المناسبة للعمال مما يؤدى الى سكنهم على الاراضى الزراعية المجاورة لهذه المصانع او فى القرى القريبة مع ما فى ذلك من خطورة على الاراضى الزراعية . 




- وجود هذه المواقع بمناطق كانت تعتبر فى حدود المدن ولكن مع توسع ونمو المدينة اصبحت هذه المواقع داخل الهيكل العمرانى للمدينة . 
- من العوامل الرئيسية فى هجر هذه المبانى قصورها من الناحية التصميمية لتلبية رغبات السكان ، فمن مقابلة بعض السكان وسؤالهم عن مدى ملاءمة تلك المبانى للسكن حاليا ، ومن دراسة فراغات المبانى التقليدية وطريقة تصميمها اتضح ان كثيرا من السكان لا يرغبون تلك المبانى بوضعها الراهن وذلك بسبب صغر مساحات الوحدات السكنية وقلة ملاءمتها لاحتياجات الانسان .


----------



## المهندسة ف (22 أبريل 2009)

الاسباب الاجتماعية :
تعتبر مشكلة الاسكان مشكلة اجتماعية فى المقام الاول ، ويتناول هذا الجزء من الدراسة الاسباب الاجتماعية التى اثرت فى ظهور مشكلة الاسكان العشوائى فى مصر وذلك من خلال النقاط التالية : 
- ارتفاع معدلات النمو السكانى : 
يمكن اعتبار الزيادة السكانية المضطردة فى مصر وخاصة فى المدن كان لها انعكاس كبير على مشكلة الاسكان وخاصة فى المناطق الحضارية لما يرتبط به من زيادة فى الطلب على الوحدات السكنية .
ويرتبط النمو السكانى بمفهومى تضخم السكان وازمة الاسكان ويتتبع تعداد سكان مصر فقد بلغ عدد سكان مصر عام 1800م نحو 2.5 مليون نسمة ، ثم تضاعف هذا العدد الى حوالى خمسة مليون فى عام 1850م نسمة وتضاعف مرة اخرى حتى وصل الى عشرة مليون فى عام 1900م ويؤخذ من النتائج التعدادات ان سكان مصر تضاعفوا مرة ثالثة خلال النصف الاول من القرن العشرين فقد ازدادوا من عشرة ملايين الى حوالى عشرين مليون فى عام 1950م ، ثم تضاعفت المرة الرابعة من عشرين مليون عام 1950م الى اربعين مليون عام 1978م ، ثم واصلوا تزايدهم حتى وصلوا الى ستين مليونا فى تعداد عام 1996م . 
 معدلات البطالة : 
صارت البطالة المتزايدة فى منتصف السبعينات ظاهرة عامة فى كل بلدان العالم تقريبا وان اختلفت طبيعتها وانماطها حسب ظروفها فى كل بلد او منطقة . 
وتعتبر قضية البطالة من اهم القضايا التى تواجه مصر حاليا ، وتعمل الحكومة على تعبئة كافة الجهود للتصدى لهذه القضية ، وترجع قضية البطالة فى مصر الى كثير من العوامل ، ومن بينها النمو السكانى الذى يترتب عليه تدفق اكثر من ( 400الف فرد سنويا ) الى سوق العمل بحثا عن فرص عمل بالاضافة الى رصيد قائم بالفعل من نحو مليون متعطل ، وعلى الجانب الاخر هناك تباطؤ ملحوظ فى قدرة الاقتصاد على خلق فرص عمل جديدة . 
هناك سبب يمكن ان نضيفه ان طبيعة المهاجرين من القرى او البدو القاصدين للمدينة يرغبون فى ان يكون سكنهم فى منطقة واحدة ، ولصعوبة شراء مساكن متجاورة لهم فى مناطق جيدة يلجئون الى البناء فى مناطق خارج حدود المدينة وبالطبع تكون هذه المبانى غير نظامية وغير شرعية . اضافة الى انها سيئة التنفيذ لعدم التازمها بانظمة البناء . مع العلم انه باستطاعة بعض هؤلاء الافراد السكن فى مناطق افضل ولكن رغبته فى ان يكون مع اهل قبيلته او قريته جعله يسكن معهم فى هذه المناطق . مع وجود اختلال التوازن فىتوزيع الخدمات وفرص العمل والدخول بين المناطق الحضرية والريفية .


----------



## المهندسة ف (22 أبريل 2009)

ارجو ان تكون مشاركتي مفيدة ولو فيه تشجيع منكم ان هاكمل


----------



## عسسل (23 أبريل 2009)

لا لا كملى طبعا مشاركاتك مفيدة جدا 

ومش عارف حاسس كدة انى هلاقى مع حضرتك تجارب عالمية للعشوائيات ​


----------



## المهندسة ف (23 أبريل 2009)

اسكان العشش : 
اسكان العشش هو ذلك الجانب المظلم فى مشكلة الاسكان فى مصر ويعتبر هو احد عورات المجتمع ويمثل اسكان العشش شريحة ضخمة من السكان تجاوز عددهم نسبة الواحد فى المائة من السكان وهو عدد متزايد وليس متناقص رغم الاضافات السنوية للوحدات السكنية . 
و يمكن تعريف اسكان العشش هو نوع متميز من انماط الاسكان يقع في ادني المرتب , و لكن مختلف عن اسكان الايواء الذي تبنيه المحافظات , وايضا مختلف عن الاسكان العشوائي الذي يبنيه المحافظات , و ايضا مختلف عن الاسكان العشوائي الذي يبنيه الاهالي , و عن اسكان المقابر والاسكان المشترك , و مختلف عن الاسكان الشعبي او الاقتصادي او منخفض التكاليف الذي تتولاه الحكومة . 
فإسكان العشش عبارة عن أكواخ من الخشب او الصفيح او الكرتون او الخرق او الصاج او الطين او ورق الكرتون او كسر الطوب او المشمع او الخيش مقامة في الشوارع , وتأخذ شكل مجموعات متلاصقة من العشش في مكان أكثر اتساعا .
رحلة طويلة من المعاناة لسكان العشش تبدأ غالبا من انهيار المسكن القديم الذي كانت تقيم فيه الاسرة سواء كان انهيار مفاجئا 
او تم في اخلاء المنزل من قبل السلطات المحلية . ولان طابور الانتظار ممن انهارات منازلهم طويل .... فإن إدارات الاسكان بالمحافظات ليس لديها من الوحدات السكنية او احتي وحدات الايواء ما يمكنة استعياب , ولو نسبة محدودة منهم . ولان البعض يفقدون متاعهم بل وبعض أفراد الاسرة خلال الانهيارات المفاجئة استئجارحجرة واحدة تتكدس فيها لان إمكاناتهم تعجز عن دفع المقدمات اللازمه للسكن في إحدي الشقق وقد يستطع بعضهم استئجار حجرة واحدة تتكدس فيها إلا ان غالبية الاسر لا تجد امامها سوي الشارع تقيم فيه وخاصة ان الامر ياخذ صورة شبه جماعية من سكان المنزل المنهار تبدأ الاقامة في الشارع في شكل هيكل خشبي سريع مغطي بملاءات السرير والبطاطين وبعض الاقمشة واستعمال دورات مياه المنازل المجاورة , ثم التعود علي استعمال دورات مياه اقرب مسجد مجاور , ثم تبدأ مرحلة اخري بالتدريج بتحسين الهيكل الخشبي و تدعيمه بقطع خشبية اضافية وتقوية السقف والحصول علي سلك كهربائي للاضاءة اذا تسير ذلك , او الرحيل بالعشة الخشبية الي مــكان اكثر سعة عادة ما يكون تجمعا لمن انهارت منازلهم فب نفس الحي أو نفس المنطقة قبل ذلك . 
اما انماط العشش متنوعة تجمع في بناءها عادة ما بين القطع الخشبية القديمة والغاب , والصفيح و الكرتون .... كما ذكرنا , وان تفوق أحد العناصر حسب الحالة الاقتصادية لسكان العشة , فا لبعض يقيمون عششهم بالجمالية بالقاهرة . 
وأيضا كما هو الحال في احياء الصفيح في ( البا سطي ) في الهند وهي واحدة من اكثر أحياء الصفيح تخلفا في العالم حيث يعيش فيها مئلت الالاف من المهاجرين في ظل ظروف غير إنسانية . 
كما تشير الاحصائية الرسمية الي ان مدينة دلهي قد عرفت في سنة 1959 حوالي 85 حيا من احياء الصفيح , يسكن في كل منها ما يقارب 200000 نسمة . 
و الواقع ان المدن الهندية لا تختلف كثيرا عن المدن الصينية فيما يتعلق وجدنا ان احياء الصفيح لم تتوفر فيها . وانما تنتشر فيها علي نطاق ضيق معبرة بذلك عن مدي التفاوت الطبقي بين سكانها . وبالرجوع الي العشش الموجودة داخل القاهرة الكبري يمكن تحديد نطاقات هذا النمط من الاسكان في : 
مأوي العشش الواقعة في زمام – حرم- الترع والمصارف الواقعة داخل القاهرة الكبري . 
مأوي العشش حول المناطق الصناعية في شبرا الخيمة وحلوان وامبابة نتيجة لجذب الصناعة للمهاجرين من المناطق الزراعية . 
ماوي العشش علي امتداد - حرم- الارض المجاور بسكك الحديدية . 
مأوي العشش حول المناطق الاثرية مثل سور مجري العيون أراضي الوقف . 
و هي موجودة في كل اقسام القاهرة وان كانت تتركز اكثر قي الجمالية والزاوية الحمراء والشرابية والمطرية ومصر الجديدة ومدينة نصر وبولاق والخليفة , واهم العشش فى الجيزة فى قسمى امبابة والجيزة و غالبية العشش لا تبعد سوي أمتار قليلة عن مناطق و شوارع حيوية و من مقار جهات حكومية معينه , و رغم ذلك لم تمتد اليها يد العون و المساعدة و خلال السنوات الطويلة الماضية و مع نسيان المجتمع لهذه الظاهرة ترعرعت داخل هذه كل الانواع أنواع الانحرافات , ففي بيئة الفقر الشديد والغياب الشامل للمرافق العامة من مياه شرب وكهرباء وصرف صحي وجمع قمامة و خدمات امنية , ونظرا لتفشي الامية بين صفوفهم , وافتقارهم الي المؤهلات الفنية اللازمة فإن معظم سكان احياء الصفيح لم يتمكنوا بعد من الحصول علي علي عمل دائم . 

 الجزء اللي اسفله خط يتحدث عن المشكلة في بعض دول العالم 
ولو ارت ان تستزيد يوجد بحث بجامعة القاهرة رسالة ماجستير عن نفس الموضوع واعتقد احتمال يكون بها تجارب عالمية عن العشوائات بس مش متذكرة اعنوانها هاحاول اجيب لك اسمها


----------



## rahel (24 أبريل 2009)

شكرا المهندسة ف علي المعلومات


----------



## عسسل (24 أبريل 2009)

يا ريت تشوفيلى عنوان الرسالة وممكن اجدها فين 

وشكرا لحضرتك


----------



## المهندسة ف (28 أبريل 2009)

رسالة مهمة جدا عن العشوائيات 
موجودة بجامعة القاهرة بقسم الهندسة المعمارية 
باسم 
" نحو مدخل الي تطوير المناطق العشوائية - دراسة تحليلية لمنطقة جزيرة دار السلام ) 
موجودة بمكتبة \قسم العمارة 
ان شاء الله تفيدك كتير وبالتوفيق​


----------



## yomna sh (7 يونيو 2009)

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتنى وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت ابوء لك بنعمتك على وابوء لك بذنبى فاغفر لى فانه لايغفر الذنوب الا انت


----------



## yomna sh (7 يونيو 2009)

ياريت اللى يوعد بتقديم مساعده يكون قد كلمته


----------

